# Lil Ludi’s Sad Songs to Save your Life



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

A disparate song in a diffident mood of a similar theme on a different day…

#1


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

#2


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

#3


----------

